# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Crear un espectáculo

## ignoto

> Acabo de leer la conferencia de magia infantil completa y la verdad es que me ha gustado mucho. La pena es que no puedo realizar ninguna crítica constructiva por mi poca experiencia, por no decir que nula, en relación a los espectáculos infantiles. Sí que puedo decir que me ha ayudado mucho con determinadas ideas para la preparación de mi espectáculo, ya que será el primero que realizaré.
> Enhorabuena magomarcos y saludos desde Castellón.


Un consejillo sin mala idea.

Hasta que no hagas unas cuantas veces magia a adultos, no te metas a hacer magia a los niños.
Contrariamente a la creencia general, en la magia infantil es mucho mas difícil conectar con el público que en cualquier otra.

Desde luego, empezar haciendo magia infantil es empezar la casa por el tejado.

Por otra parte, haz lo que creas conveniente.

----------


## Noelia

> Iniciado por Noelia
> 
> Acabo de leer la conferencia de magia infantil completa y la verdad es que me ha gustado mucho. La pena es que no puedo realizar ninguna crítica constructiva por mi poca experiencia, por no decir que nula, en relación a los espectáculos infantiles. Sí que puedo decir que me ha ayudado mucho con determinadas ideas para la preparación de mi espectáculo, ya que será el primero que realizaré.
> Enhorabuena magomarcos y saludos desde Castellón.
> 
> 
> Un consejillo sin mala idea.
> 
> Hasta que no hagas unas cuantas veces magia a adultos, no te metas a hacer magia a los niños.
> ...


He hecho magia para adultos pero en petit comité (familia y amigos). El hecho de que me esté preparando un espectáculo infantil es porque mi sobrino tomará la comunión en Mayo y me gustaría que tuviera un buen recuerdo. Me he comprado unos videos de magia infantil (en tiendamagia) que están muy bien y te explican algo, pero está claro que te lo tienes que preparar tú. Por otro lado, el otro dia le hice la presentación que tengo preparada a dos personas muy especiales para mí y les gustó mucho. Me falta crear continuidad con el resto de juegos que tengo preparados, pero hay un chico en el foro que me ha dicho que me puede ayudar si tengo problemas con la preparación. Toda ayuda es bien recibida.

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver si entre todos te ayudamos un poquito.

Yo te aconsejaría que te cogieses una libreta y un bolígrafo y te escribas, uno a uno y por separado, todos los juegos que conozcas que se puedan adaptar a la magia unfantil y te detalles(siempre por escrito) la presentación que les vas a dar.
Después separas los que no te acaben de convencer y te ordenes el resto en la secuencia en la que los quieres sacar.
Buscas o creas un hilo conductor que puede ser desde un cuento hasta un gag recurrente (como por ejemplo, un pañuelo amarillo que aparezca por todas partes y se utilice en el clímax final).
Prueba, si te es posible, los juegos uno a uno y por separado con público real. En magia infantil, público real son niños de 6 a 9 años. Un niño de 3 añitos que ve "hacer magia a su mamá" no es un público fiable (Yo tengo tres hijos preciosos y son el peor público que tengo).
Ten presente en la charlaque el vocabulario de un niño corriente no supera las 1.200 palabras (eso con suerte, lo normal es que sean la mitad) así que tendrás que acomodar tu charla a eso. No reduciendo tu vocabulario (¡Nunca!) sino mas bien al contrario. Explicando las cosas de varias formas. La magia consiste en transmitir y no se puede transmitir desde ni a la ignorancia. Si el público no te entiende, mejor enseñarle que caer en los monosílabos.

No gesticules en demasía. No grites si no es de forma cómica. Ten en cuenta que los niños mas pequeños pueden reaccionar a una emoción fuerte con el llanto. Incluso a una alegría muy grande o a un ataque de risas. Contener el llanto en el público es vital.

Que hayan adultos cerca, no creo que te resulte conveniente el interrumpir el espectáculo porque un niño tenga "pipí" y debas avisar para que se lo lleven...o limpien el desaguisado.
Entre un 13 y un 19 por ciento de los niños de un grupo ´padecerán algún síntoma acusado de síndrome de déficit de atención e hiperactividad. Infórmate sobre ello si no quieres tener una multitud de menos de un metro de alto corriendo por entre tus veladores.

----------


## ignoto

Antes de que preguntes.
Si, soy un plasta.

----------


## mayico

no eres un plasta, eres un currante :D  porque te lo curras jejjee.

bueno solo una pregunta noelia, el chico de la comunión ya tiene 9 años, y los demas? no es lo mismo magia para un chavalito de 5 o 6 años que de 9... me parece que el tema de la edad ya estaba comentado, pero informate bien de las edades de todos los niños.

----------


## ignoto

Un detallito:
Busca y conoce TODAS las cajas de magia que vendan en las jugueterías.
Lo que es corriente en ellas, es posible que lo conozcan los niños.

En esas cajas he visto (palabrita del niño jesús), además del consabido FP, el lazo de la abuela, de pañuelo a huevo (con la explicación completa de como pasar a huevo real), juegos de palitas, rutinas de cubiletes, la pesadilla del profesor (de ahí que si vas a hacer algo con cuerdas, la cortes delante de ellos. Eso suele despistarles), de papel a sombrero (no me explico por qué lo pusieron), carta zig-zag y bastantes mas.

Cuanto mas te curres las presentaciones, mejor.

Un detalle. Cabe en la medida de lo posible que algún chaval te suelte en voz alta el secreto del juego que estés haciendo en ese momento. Puede ser porque te lo hayan pillado o porque el crio tenga una mente despierta y haya hecho una suposición acertada.
La mejor defensa contra ello es hacer caso omiso. Seguir hablando y aparentar no haber oido nada. Si consigues no girar siquiera la cara (ni de coña, fijo que todos nos giramos para ver la cara del *#*@-* niño), mejor. Tú a lo tuyo que si la presentación es atractiva, los demás te prestarán atención a ti y el tema caerá en el olvido...si no haces pausas innecesarias.
Nada mata mas un espectáculo de magia infantil que el mago callado mientras rebusca en su maleta/baul/caja el siguiente juego.
Si no tienes partener, ten preparada una charla que ocupe el "tiempo muerto".


P.D. Definitivamente, soy un plasta. Cualquiera sabe esto.

----------


## ignoto

Otra tontería:
Ten en cuenta la disposición espacial de los elementos. Procura marcar un cuadrado con ellos. Dos esquinas marcadas por el velador, la caja/maleta/baul dónde llevas los juegos y/o el cajón para descargas y otros dos, imaginarios, formados por dos puntos de la pared que TIENES que tener detrás. Si no puedes tener detrás una pred, procura convencer a los niños de que se divertirán mas si te ven y te verán si están delante tuyo.
Procura evitar que se te pongan a los lados. Si no es posible, concéntrate en los que tengas delante. Si ven que no sacas voluntarios de entre los que están a los lados, ellos solos cambiarán de lugar.

No repartas caramelos o recompensas a menos que tengas intención de dárselas a todos o se la des a un adulto. 

Procura que alguno de los voluntarios sea un adulto. Si pueden ser la mayoría mejor.

----------


## shark

¿para cuando la "Ignoto´s lecture of magic for Kids"?

Ahora sin bromas, suscribo palabra por palabra lo que ha dicho Ignoto y me apunto a muchas ideas suyas que no se me habian ocurrido a mi (cosa bastante normal).

Apuntar si se me permite, que creo que Ignoto ya lo dijo en otro post, que la concepción de la magia de un niño es completamente diferente a la de un adulto, lo que para ti es un milagro para un niño puede ser algo "normal" y viceversa.

----------


## Noelia

Desde luego agradecer todos tus consejos ignoto. Y en ello estoy. Lo que más claro tengo es la presentación, luego no sé cómo realizar una historia enlazando los otros juegos, pero más que nada es por falta de tiempo. Para que me venga la inspiración necesito concentrarme en lo que tengo que hacer, y en estos momentos mi trabajo y mi vida personal me lo imposibilitan un poco, aunque yo ganas le pongo. Me informaré de los datos que me indicas y bueno, que salga lo mejor posible. Menos mal que todavía tengo tres meses, porque ya me está entrando el canguelo.

----------


## ernestomisterio

Estoy deacurdo con todo lo que dices, Ignoto, menos en una cosa:




> Un consejillo sin mala idea.
> 
> Hasta que no hagas unas cuantas veces magia a adultos, no te metas a hacer magia a los niños.
> Contrariamente a la creencia general, en la magia infantil es mucho mas difícil conectar con el público que en cualquier otra.
> 
> Desde luego, empezar haciendo magia infantil es empezar la casa por el tejado.
> 
> Por otra parte, haz lo que creas conveniente.



Se puede empezar haciendo magia infantil, sin problemas. De echo hay magos infantiles bastante seniors que han empezado con magia infantil y continuan después de muchos años sin haberse dedicado a los adultos.
(Duane Lafflin, David Ginn, etc.)

----------


## Noelia

Es agradable leer respuestas de este tipo, que te animan a seguir. Ya me queda muy poco para tener el espectáculo infantil enlazado. En cuanto esté lo escribo para que me deis vuestra opinión. La voy a necesitar.

----------


## Benji_

> Es agradable leer respuestas de este tipo, que te animan a seguir. Ya me queda muy poco para tener el espectáculo infantil enlazado. En cuanto esté lo escribo para que me deis vuestra opinión. La voy a necesitar.


Noelia, fíate de Ernesto Misterio. Si no me equivoco fué el último mago que actuó en el III Certamén de Magos "Ciudad de Alcalá" (¿No es así Ernesto?) hace un par de semanas y pude ver de su buen hacer en directo con magia infantil.

De hecho templó con cuatro o cinco pequeños "hooligans" desatados, que estaban entre el público y que (en mi opinión), chafaron algunos de los trucos de los demás magos que estaban por allí (concretamente al mentalista) y dieron la brasa cuanto quisieron durante la actuación. Yo no valdría para eso desde luego.

La verdad es que he entrado en este hilo por curiosidad (ni se me pasa por la cabeza hacer magia para niños  :Smile1: ), y me he quedado alucinado con los consejos. Todo muy muy interesante (inutil para mí, pero tremendamente interesante).  

Saludos,

----------


## ernestomisterio

Hola Benji,

Si soy yo, el mismo del teatro de Alcalá.

Gracias por tus comentarios.

----------


## Noelia

A ver qué os parece la rutina que tengo pensada. Es muy tediosa de leer pero necesito vuestras críticas, por favor. Tener en cuenta que será mi primera vez.
NOTA: En abril la practicaré con un cumpleaños para un niño de seis años (edades del resto de los niños igual) y en Mayo para mi sobrino que cumple la comunión (será en un local donde se celebran tropecientas comuniones (aunque yo lo haré para mi parte de familia, que Dios me pille confesada). Mi parte de la comunión (no cuento con adosados, las edades son 2, 3, 7, 9 y doce años).
Me presentaré como “la bella maga”. Como iré vestida normal, preguntaré a los niños qué me puede hacer falta para completar mi atuendo de maga (ellos se suponen que tienen que decir: el sombrero, la capa y la varita mágica). Cuando digan el sombrero, sacaré un sombrero de mago, pero de los que son plegables, bromearé con el tema y luego lo haré grande (dentro habré incluido algunas cosillas). Cuando digan la capa, bromearé con dos pañuelos diciendo que si alguien tiene hilo de coser, ya que la capa se me ha olvidado en casa, pero luego cogeré de la mesa un saco, introduciré los dos pañuelos y lo convertiré en una capa. Cuando digan la varita, sacaré la varita confeti. Una vez tenga todo el atuendo (el sombrero, que lo dejaré en la mesa, la capa y la varita) diré pues bien, que empiece la magia (en ese momento, salpicaré a los niños con el confeti de la varita y empezaré mi show).
Acto primero:
. Diciendo que son mis pañuelos preferidos, porque son mágicos: efecto de cuatro colores de pañuelo a blendo.
. Uy!! qué sed tengo: preparo un vaso de leche y lo convierto en un dado (efecto dado-leche) (lo dejo encima de la mesa).
. Saco de mi sombrero a mi amiguita “Pincho”, que es Juddy Mouse. La presento a los niños, algo de conversación y la guardo.
Ayudante 1 (será el protagonista: niño cumpleañero)
. Como me va a ayudar necesitará de algo de magia. Para ello le proporcionaré un sombrero de mago: efecto de papel a sombrero. Para realizarlo le daré la mitad al niño y le diré que siga los mismos pasos. Luego le diré que no se hace así y sus trozos me los guardaré en mi sobrero de mago (realizaré algo con ellos posteriormente). De mis trozos sacaré su sombrero.
. Luego le diré que con las palabras mágicas ya puede realizar algo de magia (controlada por mí, por supuesto) y con un lápiz y varios colores mágicos, coloreará un libro: efecto colouring book.
. Luego producirá flores de una carpetita negra, donde no hay ninguna flor: efecto carpeta producción de flores.
. Uff! Qué calor hace. Aquí sacaré el abanico roto y haré el gag. Luego, cogeré un papel blanco del interior del sombrero (junto con la nieve china) y produciré nieve.
. Finalmente le hincharé un globo, pero cuando lo vaya a coger lo soltaré ( es un globo que hace ruido de pedos cuando lo sueltas). Luego le haré una figurita con otro.
Acto segundo:
. Del sombrero saco los papeles del ayudante primero, me los meto en la boca y saco papel de boca de colores y al final una muela de gomaespuma.
. Cojo una caja transparente con un pañuelo dentro. El pañuelo lo saco y les digo a los niños que piensen en un color cuando lo tire al aire, que en cuanto vuelva, se convertirá en el color deseado. (Evidentemente, como cada niño dice un color, no tiene efecto). Entonces introduzco el pañuelo en la mano (utilizando un TU) y hago el pañuelo invisible. Luego lo hago aparecer en la caja transparente.
Ayudante 2:
. Efecto de los dados milagrosos. Le digo al niño que si quiere ser mago por un ratito. Con las palabras mágicas y mi compañía, de un cuadrado negro, hace aparecer varios de diversos colores.
. Le muestro tres tablillas (roja, amarilla y verde). El niño escoge la que más le gusta. Las anudo todas juntas, pero luego la única que está suelta es el color elegido por el niño.
. Hago un gag con un globo. (en mi boca tengo un pito supermini- durante toda la actuación lo he tenido), entonces el globo lo hincho y hago que suene, pero cuando no queda aire en su interior, sigue sonando, hasta que al final lo aplasto y para de sonar. Luego le hago una figura con un globo.
Acto final:
. Saco de mi sombrero un pañuelo blanco y hago la aparición de otro rojo en su interior con el FP. Luego lo hago desaparecer en mi mano.
. Efecto candy factory. 
. Para finalizar, tengo preparado un teatro con un conejo que me he fabricado de marioneta dentro de un sombrero de mago.
¿Qué os parece?

NOTA: He modificado temporalmente mi foto para mostraros el conejo que me he fabricado para la magia infantil. Espero que os guste

----------


## quiquem

Me parece muy bueno, lo que te recomiendo si tienes poca experiencia con niños es llevar el elemento de globologia ya hecho y no generar baches inflando el globo porque se te avalanzaran sobre vos. 
Me parace que tienes un lindo acto en mente, practicalo y disfrutalo, mucha suerte.

----------


## ernestomisterio

Noelia,

Esta muy bien el hilo conductor que te has diseñado y si lo practicas tendrás una bonita rutina.

Si me permites, me gustaría hacerte una observación respecto a la varita confeti.

Siempre es mejor dejar un efecto de este tipo para la despedida y sobre todo si los niños están sentados en la mesa con los adultos, que a lo mejor se están tomando el café y/o las copas. Te aseguro que un whisky con hielo o coca cola está bien, pero con confeti no creo que esté tan apetecible. je, je.

¿Has calculado cuanto tiempo te va a llevar?

----------


## Noelia

Gracias Ernesto por tus sugerencias:
Ya me imaginaba que el confeti es mejor para el final, pero como me he montado la presentación así, creo que lo probaré tal cual, a ver qué pasa (intentaré no apuntar hacia ellos con mala leche).
En cuanto al tiempo, he calculado unos 45 minutos, aunque no lo sé con exactitud. ¿Es demasiado?

----------


## ernestomisterio

Lo ideal es de 50' a una hora. 

Yo nunca hago menos de una hora, incluso para los más pequeños de 3-4 años y aguantan como campeones, eso sí tirados por el suelo de la risa. Los padres, o los monitores de la guardería no se lo creen.

De todas maneras para empezar creo que pueden servir los 45', según vayas cogiendo tablas, vas a ir incluyendo comentarios adicionales, gags, etc. y verás que con los mismos juegos eres capaz de llenar la hora.

----------


## lop1

Si, la verdad es que si están entretenidos no vas a tener problemas con 45 min., como bien dice Ernesto aguantan muy bien. Parece mucho pero pasa volando y muchas veces te enrollas con gags y charlas y te dura mas de lo que tenias previsto..

Mucha suerte y muy buena la rutina  :D

----------


## Noelia

Muchas gracias por los ánimos. Ya os contaré cómo termina la cosa ( aun quedan tres semanas para el cumple y dos meses para la comunión).

----------


## quiquem

En mi opinion si son menores a 7 años exceder los 40 minutos me parece equivocado pero es mi opinion...los niños pequeños tienen a perder la atención a los 20, 25 minutos por mas que todo el espectaculos para ellos lo hayas pensado en abundancia de colores, música y movimiento en el escenario todo el tiempo...a mi me han tocado variados grupos de niños algunos tranquilos y otros realmente bravos e incluso he variado y cambiado juegos en busca de obtener el mayor lapso de entretenimiento pero no te que es muy dificil pasar los 45 minutos de presentación, son un publico realmente dificil y muy sincero y si algo no va por lento o porque no hay feeling entonces hacer 60 minutos de magia es muchisimo tiempo mas si recien comienzas, pero te repito es mi opinión en base a lo que he jugado con los niños y no soy el dueño de la verdad.

----------


## magomarcos

> ...... hay magos infantiles bastante seniors que han empezado con magia infantil y continuan después de muchos años sin haberse dedicado a los adultos.....(b]Duane Lafflin, David Ginn, etc[/b].)


Me agrego a la lista muy pocas veces realize magia infantil, y solo fue despues de mucha experiencia con la magia infantil.

Es mas si tu crees que los niños responderan igual que los mayores estas equivocada, los niños son mas abiertos y no tienen pudor, si ellos ven que algo hiciste mal, no se callan como lo haria un mayor, ellos en medio de tu show, te diran lo que vieron aunque muchas veces no vean nada y crean que vieron algo que no le gusto, son espontaneos y sinceros.

Los mayores so hipocritas, te diran que lindo show y luego borraran tu numero de telefono de su agenda.

Magomarcos

----------


## magomarcos

> informate bien de las edades de todos los niños.


No es necesario informarse de las edades de los niños, salvo sea el caso que concurras  a una escuela y para cierto grado escolar.

Las fiestas siempre vienen con niños de unos meses a 13 años, ademas de los mayores.

Mi show con el tiempo fue cambiando y por hoy lo llamaria no magia infantil, mas bien seria magia familiar, creada y pensada para los niños, pero sinperder el interes de los mayores y hasta ellos mismos participan sin perder el interes por los niños.

Los hilos magicos que habla Tamariz, cuando se presenta un show es para todos los que estan presentes en la sala.

Magomarcos

----------


## magomarcos

> ........si tienes poca experiencia con niños es llevar el elemento de globologia ya hecho


Una cosa es tu show de magia y otra es la globoflexia, una empieza cuando termina la otra, salvo que la utilices en algun efecto magico.

Si realizas figuras con globos, lo bueno de ellos es que se vea como la realizas, que se vea tu habilidad y rapidez y si es poco el tiempo que le vas a dedicar, lleva los globos preparados pero ocultos, pues son una tentacion muy grande.

Magomarcos

----------


## Noelia

> Iniciado por quiquem
> 
> ........si tienes poca experiencia con niños es llevar el elemento de globologia ya hecho
> 
> 
> Una cosa es tu show de magia y otra es la globoflexia, una empieza cuando termina la otra, salvo que la utilices en algun efecto magico.
> 
> Si realizas figuras con globos, lo bueno de ellos es que se vea como la realizas, que se vea tu habilidad y rapidez y si es poco el tiempo que le vas a dedicar, lleva los globos preparados pero ocultos, pues son una tentacion muy grande.
> 
> Magomarcos


Ambos dos tenéis mucha razón. Los globos los llevé hichados a la fiesta (y menos mal) el problema fue que los niños vieron los globos y se desesperaban por cogerlos.

----------


## Noelia

Por fin ha pasado ya el 27 de Mayo, la comunión de mi sobrino, y la verdad que ha ido todo de maravilla. En un primcipio era la única actuación que iba a realizar, y desde que empecé el 4 de abril en un cumpleaños, no he parado, y al final, la actuación de mi sobrino ha sido la número seis. 
Para ser de las primeras veces que he actuado, no ha ido del todo mal. Poco a poco, de acuación en actuación, iba puliendo las cosillas que consideraba que no salían del todo bien. 
A todo esto, mi familia quedó encantada, porque no conocían esta faceta mía de maga.
Espero seguir con las mismas ganas con las que he empezado, porque trabajar con niños no es tan malo como cuentan. Es según cómo te lo tomes.
Saludos

----------

